# An interesting little dilema....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Got an email this morning from a chap who is very interested in my car. He has been in contact with me, but wants to part ex, so i asked him for the spec:



> Kevin,
> 
> Here is a brief spec:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for him, I can't see past the colour (which looks like vomit in those pics!?) and the Z3 front end at the moment!?! But seeing as these cars are supposed to be good (I honestly know nothing about them), should I try and be a little less blinkered, and even consider it?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

RHD too  limited to a few 1000 IIRC. I really like them and like the colour too.

I suppose it all depends why you are getting rid of yours and the price he wants for the beemer.

I am sure I have got an old top gear magazine with a guide to buying them so if you decide to go for it I will try to find it for you.

Mind you IMO if you are not 100% from day one then don't do it :!:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I used to really like the Z3 M Coupe...But im not sure if it's the colour. But im not feeling it. Only problem with the Z3's from my point of view is they look dated.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've always liked them Kev and IMO phoenix yellow is a fantastic colour.....it does look much better in the flesh (metal :wink: ) than it does in those photos. Much better than the common reds and estoril blues you see the M coupe in.

It's also a bit different with the mods etc. so I suppose if it were me, then it would depend upon how the deal is stacking up financially!

Dave 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is a very difficult colour to sell. My friend was trying to sell an M3 Cabrio and it is not easy to shift at all.

So even if you buy it now, think how you can sell it later.

I personally never liked it and it looks ugly.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't know much about them, but If I was in your situation, I'd be tempted. Has a high spec and all the right mods (love the wheels) should be pretty quick, its rare, and will be fun to drive. The hatchback and load area should be pretty useful too. I've heard the handling can be a bit lairy, but, coming from the TVR you should be ok ..... Re the 'looks' I think it actually looks better than the roadster, as for the colour, may be it would not be my first choice but I don't think they look as good in darker colours, the body lines don't come out.

8) I like it


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good car but like you can't see past that colour [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Its all about the price.

Personally I don't like.

It will be harder to sell than a black/silver etc.. but if the price reflects that its worth considering.

Having said all that, if you dont like it, you dont like it.......


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Love the colour myself and is one of the nicest in that range and will get you noticed which we all know you like :wink: , I reckon if you keep up the service and maintain it in all aspects which i know you would you shouldn't lose anything on it when you come to sell due to the ltd production of RHD's.
Friend had one and they can be alittle tricky in the wet but so can yoru TVR so IMO it all boils down to price :? 
Jonah


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Great cars, couldn't live with the colour personally.

Although fairly rare there always seem to be plenty around for sale.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Dont like the colour or body kit but i do like the coupe

How about this http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/52156.htm


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I have to say, IMO, that is one fugly car! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] As for the colour? I hate it! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

Ignore that last comment - anyone who has a middle of the road 3 series as a sig pic needs help.

I have always had a soft spot for these cars: they are F.A.S.T, rare, fun, and very well built. Also, with extended BMW warranty (the best in the business IMO) it is a relatively safe purchase. I say go for it (providing oyu can do a good deal).

Mind you, I said that about the GTi, the Clio, the ST, the R32..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, decision made. I went to my local BMW dealer today who has 2 M3's in Pheonix in stock (one with Laguna Blue leather YUK!), and also a Z3M in black.

The decision was that the Z3M is a good car and I would defo go for it with that superb spec, engine etc.....but not in that colour. IMO it looks rancid in real life, and the dealer was honest to say that Pheonix is an impossible colour to shift! 

I was only considering it becasue of the ease of selling my car, getting a part ex, finance swap, etc etc from this guy. So i wouldn't copnsider one under normal circumstances.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Love the car, sure not first choice in colour, but if the deal was right I'd go for it.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Like the car but not the colour.

By the way, every track day I've been on where one of these has been present, it's always crashed! There was one exception and that was at the 'ring when there were two and only one crashed (the one JC covered on Top Gear).

A lively car!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> There was one exception and that was at the 'ring when there were two and only one crashed (the one JC covered on Top Gear).
> 
> A lively car!


One binned it when I was there to:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Kev,
> 
> Ignore that last comment - anyone who has a middle of the road 3 series as a sig pic needs help.


I'm sure if KMP wants to ignore my comment, he will. At the end of the day, he was asking for opinions, and I gave my honest and personal opinion. Yes, my car is a 'middle of the road' 3 Series, however, at this point in time it suits my personal and financial circumstances. For you to come on here and make a personal insult in this way is, IMO, completely uncalled for. :x

I could make some choice comments about the car in your sig pic, however I'm certainly not the type of person who chooses to insult complete strangers for no apparent reason other than the fact they drive 'a middle of the road 3 Series', and post their honest opinion on a public forum. :evil:


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Kev,
> 
> Ignore that last comment - anyone who has a middle of the road 3 series as a sig pic needs help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Kev,
> 
> ...Also, with extended BMW warranty (the best in the business IMO) it is a relatively safe purchase...


And you'll pay through the nose for the privilige now! 
IIRC BMW has massively hiked the price of the extended warranties, esp' on M cars. Close to Â£2k.

Dave


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > There was one exception and that was at the 'ring when there were two and only one crashed (the one JC covered on Top Gear).
> ...


to what?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> to what?


Apologies, I forgot an 'o'. I think?!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

The-caped-crusader said:


> This coming from a guy that drives a Japanese Chav-mobile with shiny dash as standard!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> all IMHO of course. :wink:


<Chortle> If you'd ever found a day when you weren't polishing that coxster of yours and ventured near a track, I might have been offended :roll:

For your information the Evo is kept as a track car, and my every day hack is a Touran MPV. It was a long time ago I gave a flying f*ck about what others think about the car I drive; the Evo is great fun and it is being used for what it was made for, not sitting on a driveway with it's owners c*ck up it's tailpipe, clay bar in one hand, scotchguard in the other :lol:

"Regularly Swissoled" ....hilarious


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> This is a very difficult colour to sell. My friend was trying to sell an M3 Cabrio and it is not easy to shift at all.
> 
> So even if you buy it now, think how you can sell it later.
> 
> I personally never liked it and it looks ugly.


My M3 was that colour (dont ask KMP - it was a momentary whim, instantly regretted on delivery :roll: ).

I sold it on in a flash.

M coupe is an 'intersting' and 'different' car - no slouch either in right hands. For a seasoned TVR driver it should be a pussycat. :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just asked the Mrs! 'Nice car but horrible colour' - there you go, women know about these things


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I love the M Coupe and did think about getting one at one time but as others have said the colour is a no no for me


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

KMP, if you like the car why not negotiate the deal to take into account the cost of a respray? If its difficult to shift he might bite your hand off and you would get a perfectly finished car 8)

Just an idea.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I got a lift in one of these from Knockhill to Edinburgh three days after I picked up my current Merc. If I'd got the lift prior to doing the deal, I would have cancelled the Merc. It was an absolute blast. I've looked in reasonable detail into getting one, but unless it has a BMW warranty, I would be inclined to steer clear of S50 engined vehicles and plump for a newer S54 engined variety.

As has already been mentioned, BMW recently hiked their warranties on these beasts significantly and that would also need to be factored into the equation. There are quite a few listed For Sale on here as well as the usual sources i.e. Autotrader, Pistonheads etc. Hexagon BMW have three low mileage offerings but they are crazy prices e.g. Â£29.995 for a 3k mile 2002 offering in Phoenix Yellow with kiwi interior [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------

